# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.6.3 84f1ada (5/1/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ya, it looks like 2019.8.6.3 84f1ada only has a few installs. I think its a new release and was probably drowned out in the summary view by all the 12.1.1 chatter.


----------

